# What is the definition of the interference law?



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

Can someone tell me the specifics of the law that says you can't interfere with another person's hunt??


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

*23-20-29.5. **Interference with hunters or hunting activity -- Prosecution under criminal code.* 
A person who intentionally interferes with a person who is licensed and taking wildlife legally under the provision of Title 23, Chapter 19, Licenses, Permits, and Tags, or disrupts an activity involving a legal hunt, trapping, falconry, or predator control may be charged with a violation under Section 76-9-102 if that interference or disruption constitutes a violation under Section 76-9-102.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Did Shaun have a confrontation with someone?


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

polarbear said:


> *23-20-29.5. **Interference with hunters or hunting activity -- Prosecution under criminal code.*
> A person who intentionally interferes with a person who is licensed and taking wildlife legally under the provision of Title 23, Chapter 19, Licenses, Permits, and Tags, or disrupts an activity involving a legal hunt, trapping, falconry, or predator control


So does that mean that if your dirt bike is parked in a wide open space in an obvious spot at the bottom of a canyon (suspecting someone is hunting in the vicinity) before you got there and someone comes in behind or below you and shoots the animal you were stalking and after hiking up the mountain and waiting him out, would be considered interfering or am I wrong? What's your opinion?


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

polarbear said:


> Did Shaun have a confrontation with someone?


Well, yes. He did but he was defending me. The other guy was totally in the wrong. I was just wondering what the definition was because this clearly was deliberate. Seemed like a "if I can't have it, neither can you" scenario.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Not even close. You just described situation normal in Utah.-----SS


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

I should clarify this isn't a big canyon, maybe 500yards X 1000 yards. And the other guy didn't kill the animal, just walked up the trail and took a 300+ yard shot at it with a muzzleloader and turned around, just to get back on the razor and drive off. This was very deliberate. He knew we were there and was already hunting the area... So this might not be illegal (which by definition what this guy did, really is), but operating a motor vehicle while drinking alcohol is, which we have pictures of. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Did this have anything to do with that guy leaving a big sign at the trailhead about a trail camera being stolen and ruining some guys hunt/stalk?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What he did is not illegal no matter how you feel about it. Driving while drinking is however.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

op2:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Parking a vehicle of any kind does not constitute a claim of ownership of any area. Even in Utah. Unless it was private property, to which you had exclusive access, the other gentleman had every right to be there. If you plan on hunting public ground, get used to idiots busting the animal you might be stalking. Especially on the Wasatch.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> What he did is not illegal no matter how you feel about it. Driving while drinking is however.


Yes it is... Read polarbear's sefinition of interfering with a hunt. ^^^ that's exactly what he was doing.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

Loke said:


> Parking a vehicle of any kind does not constitute a claim of ownership of any area. Even in Utah. Unless it was private property, to which you had exclusive access, the other gentleman had every right to be there. If you plan on hunting public ground, get used to idiots busting the animal you might be stalking. Especially on the Wasatch.


What happened to being ethical? I would NEVER go in right behind someone I KNEW was up a canyon trackin elk or trying to kill them. What the hell is wrong with people!! He had 11 miles of canyon he could've been in. It's just him and me in the whole place and he chooses the same exact canyon I did. I know I'm not entitled to that spot and I don't own the mountain by parking my dirt bike there but that's just horse **** for someone to do that. People need to learn how to be respectful to other hunters!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> What happened to being ethical? I would NEVER go in right behind someone I KNEW was up a canyon trackin elk or trying to kill them. What the hell is wrong with people!! He had 11 miles of canyon he could've been in. It's just him and me in the whole place and he chooses the same exact canyon I did. I know I'm not entitled to that spot and I don't own the mountain by parking my dirt bike there but that's just horse **** for someone to do that. People need to learn how to be respectful to other hunters!!


 Where was Shaun?


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> Did this have anything to do with that guy leaving a big sign at the trailhead about a trail camera being stolen and ruining some guys hunt/stalk?


? This happened yesterday, and had nothing to do with a trail cam? So no, I don't think so...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its asinine to think someone else with a hunting permit could in any way be charged with interfering with YOUR hunt. If he has a tag, he has every right to try and kill the same animal as you. 

Most sportsmen will let someone else go after a critter if they are closer... but you clearly state he shot his muzzleloader, so I can assume you probably weren't wearing orange... full camo I assume? Are you sure he even saw you?

Would you like some cheese with that whine?


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I have read in this story is that all the other hunter may of done wrong would be to ride his cycle into the area and took a drink of whatever. 

How do you know that it was alcohol, did he leave a bottle or can behind that you went down and checked out?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is the actual code section. The previous section posted just allows for the additional charge of Disorderly Conduct to be charged if applicable. 

23-20-29. Interference with hunting prohibited -- Action to recover damages -- Exceptions. 
(1)	A person is guilty of a class B misdemeanor who intentionally interferes with the right of a person licensed and legally hunting under Chapter 19, Licenses, Permits, and Tags to take wildlife by driving, harassing, or intentionally disturbing any species of wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a legal hunt, trapping, or predator control.
(2)	Any directly affected person or the state may bring an action to recover civil damages resulting from a violation of Subsection (1) or a restraining order to prevent a potential violation of Subsection (1).
(3)	This section does not apply to incidental interference with a hunt caused by lawful activities including ranching, mining, and recreation.

For this charged to be proven beyond a reasonable doubt, we are left to assume A LOT of things that you don't include in the story. 

1- We have to assume, for our sake of discussion here, that you were licensed and hunting legally. If not, another person can't commit this crime against you. Your post never stated that you were licensed, let alone legally hunting yourself. 

2- We have to assume that this person's actions drove, harassed, or intentionally disturbed any species of wildlife to disrupt a legal hunt. (Please see required assumption #1) 

3- And if you can actually prove all this, we have to assume that this person did all this intentionally. Meaning, his specific intent in coming and doing what he did was just to disrupt/interfere with your hunt. 

The law requires a certain mental state for criminal activity. There are various mental states which are more or less difficult to prove depending on the requirement. Intentional is at the top. There is ZERO chance you have the evidence needed to support a conviction under this code section. There is zero chance you would have the necessary evidence even if the standard was reckless instead of intentional. Your legal hunt, assuming it was legal for sake of discussion since you never mentioned it was, does not trump someone else's legal hunt just because you arrived in the canyon first. (See subsection 3 in the code above.) 

We can debate the ethics of such action until we are all blue in the face. However, the described conduct does not violate the law prohibiting interference with hunting. 

I tried to get fishing added to this law, actually. Some powerful lobbies opposed that because they like being able to disrupt lawful fishing activities whenever they please.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

There you go Vanilla, bringing in logic and mens rea to the discussion and ruining everything! ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> Yes it is... Read polarbear's sefinition of interfering with a hunt. ^^^ that's exactly what he was doing.


Bless your little heart. OK so I am going to type real slow so that you can understand it.

Public land means just that, it's public. You don't have exclusive hunting rights to it and neither do I. Everyone is allowed to hunt on it within the confines of hunting seasons and regulations, regardless of who is there first.

No one on public land has an "exclusive use zone". Anyone is allowed to hunt wherever they please regardless of your "feelings" on the matter.

No one has more rights or less rights when hunting on public lands, everyone is equal.

Regardless of who "saw" the animal first anyone can shoot at it whenever they darned well want to.

In order to PROVE interference you have to PROVE the other person went to that property with the intent of interfering with your hunt and took deliberate premeditated actions to interfere with YOUR hunt. The fact that THEY were HUNTING too goes against the interference argument.

I am going to illustrate and hope you understand. This morning I went to Farmington Bay to duck hunt. There probably was 50 vehicles there ahead of me. If I use your argument, anyone of those 50 people could claim I was interfering with their hunt, in fact, whoever was there first could claim that everyone else was interfering with their hunt because they were there first and could see the ducks in the air and the ducks might have provided them a shot. I am ABSOLUTELY 100% certain that you and Shaun have gone hunting before and hunted ducks or other game in an area where someone was there before you. By the logic of your argument therefore you and Shaun were interfering with their hunt. I hope you remember your claim next time you and Shaun go duck hunting and when you go to launch his boat you see other vehicles with empty trailers....will you turn around and go find somewhere else to duck hunt or will you launch your boat and go hunt there anyway...yes it is the same thing.

Darlin, many of us on here have been hunting much longer than you or Shaun have been alive. We welcome your input and discussions but it would be wise to sometimes learn from the experience and wisdom of others who have been there and done that for many many years.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> So does that mean that if your dirt bike is parked in a wide open space in an obvious spot at the bottom of a canyon (suspecting someone is hunting in the vicinity) before you got there and someone comes in behind or below you and shoots the animal you were stalking and after hiking up the mountain and waiting him out, would be considered interfering or am I wrong? What's your opinion?


IMHO the behavior was not illegal, unethical and unfortunate though.

This is why I don't hunt in Utah...well......uh actually I don't live in Utah and I only have one freezer and it's full and besides it's too far to drive...nevermind.

Anyway, when everyone gets done beatin' up on Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend you can go over to the General Fishing section and beat up on UWN member gus here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/6-general-fishing-questions/134601-dwr-frustration-mussels.html Another poor sap that didn't do anything wrong except come on and "whine."

top of da page!

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Bless your little heart. OK so I am going to type real slow so that you can understand it.


Ha ha, I like LL more every day. That's funny.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunkem said:


> Where was Shaun?


He was sitting about 2 feet to my left.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Its asinine to think someone else with a hunting permit could in any way be charged with interfering with YOUR hunt. If he has a tag, he has every right to try and kill the same animal as you.
> 
> Most sportsmen will let someone else go after a critter if they are closer... but you clearly state he shot his muzzleloader, so I can assume you probably weren't wearing orange... full camo I assume? Are you sure he even saw you?
> 
> ...


Weren't you just on here bitching about a deer? Don't you have your own problems to worry about?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe he knows Shaun. Being the likeable guy he is and all...


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok listen here. I didn't come on here with my question to get beat up. I'm not retarded. I KNOW I don't own the mountain and everyone is entitled to it. I never once said that was "my spot" or "I own the area". What it mostly comes down to is being respectful to other hunters. It's sad that there's people like you guys out there that think it's a fair game to come up behind someone and take an animal you know someone else was after. That is not ethical!!! I guarantee if you knew the specific details of the situation you all would feel the exact same way. This scenario was completely intentional and totally unfair to me. Please quit making me feel like I'm the one who was in the wrong cuz I definitely was not


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

What happened to you isn't illegal in anyway. Just another licensed hunter (presumably) trying to take the same game animal you are. This guys actions, however, were definitely douchey if he knew you were there. As much as this forum complains about Utards I'm surprised you aren't getting more sympathy. I'm pretty sure your username has a lot to do with it. Shaun sure was an entertaining troll back in the day.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Um sweetie you never asked if it was ethical you asked if it was LEGAL. Re read your initial post.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Forum sharks smell blood and they're circling.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A quarter says 11 pages before Dunkem locks this thread.

.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe he was upset someone rode a motor bike into his hunting area.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> Weren't you just on here bitching about a deer?


Lack of deer yes, but we stuck with it and filled all tags. I saw a ton of people, talked to a bunch of them... make some REALLY good friends with some of them. Every one was courteous, friendly and I enjoyed shooting the breeze with them. Meeting folk out hunting, has been a highlight of the last few years. Even met a few UWN folk, all pleasant and friendly.



> Don't you have your own problems to worry about?


No not really... I live a fairly uncomplicated, fun life.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> The Forum sharks smell blood and they're circling.


Reminds me of one of my old favorite websites, they even put up a disclaimer:



> Need to vent some steam? Do it here! Just don't expect the moderators to bail you out if the collected conscious of the board comes to destroy you and your post.


Man I loved that place...

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh oh, the Forum ethic police from the GutPile are here.

.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Uh oh, the Forum ethic police from the GutPile are here.
> 
> .


Nah. Just find it funny when people whine and want sympathy and then jump all over everyone else. They sound like a cute couple. If they break up will she be shaunlarsen's exgirlfriend?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> A quarter says 11 pages before Dunkem locks this thread.
> 
> .


 Man o man, 7 days of sunshine, beach, and golf, and I can't take that bet because my wife spent 3 of those days in a casino-O,-. I'm a much more patient man now:flypig:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Nah. Just find it funny when people whine and want sympathy and then jump all over everyone else.............................................


Yeah, a lot of that here.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for editing that Mcfly! Although it was funny.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> Maybe he was upset someone rode a motor bike into his hunting area.


hmmm, good point. Was there a road/trail to the bottom of this canyon or did you just baja the dirt bike in there? Sorry folks. Hunting season is over for me now and I need some cheap entertainment on a Saturday night.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Sorry folks. Hunting season is over for me now and I need some cheap entertainment on a Saturday night.


Not scaring any trick n treaters tonight?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife put a bowl of candy out on the porch with a sign that says please take 2. Going to find out if I have ethical trick or treaters in the neighborhood or a bunch of utards.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

colorcountrygunner said:


> My wife put a bowl of candy out on the porch with a sign that says please take 2. Going to find out if I have ethical trick or treaters in the neighborhood or a bunch of utards.


 Been there done that... out of candy by 7.00 p.m.-O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

We hand out bags of famous amos cookies. Kids go nuts. Gotta watch out for double dippers coming back for seconds


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> We hand out bags of famous amos cookies. Kids go nuts. Gotta watch out for double dippers coming back for seconds


We used to figure out which homes had the best goodies back when we rode a horse from house to house. Then go back there multiple times. When they got on to us we would change out costums with other kids so that there was always a different combination going to their door.

But then that was back when you could come up with 3 or 4 pillow cases full of candy, apples, oranges, popcorn balls, home made fudge, brownies, divinity, and vinegar taffy.

Those were fun days when you didn't have to worry about the weirdos out there.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> We used to figure out which homes had the best goodies back when we rode a horse from house to house. Then go back there multiple times. When they got on to us we would change out costums with other kids so that there was always a different combination going to their door.
> 
> But then that was back when you could come up with 3 or 4 pillow cases full of candy, apples, oranges, popcorn balls, home made fudge, brownies, divinity, and *vinegar taffy.*
> 
> Those were fun days when you didn't have to worry about the weirdos out there.


I just had to get on my smart phone and google vinegar taffy. Not sure if that is a regional thing or if you are just really dating yourself, Critter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm handing out packages of wild game meat to the trick or treaters this year.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We're handing out 22LR bullets... I hold a air horn to blast greedy people who try to double dip.


-DallanC


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

martymcfly73 said:


> Maybe he was upset someone rode a motor bike into his hunting area.


Since when did it become his hunting area? the place is open to motorized vehicles.


----------



## Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend (Sep 29, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> hmmm, good point. Was there a road/trail to the bottom of this canyon or did you just baja the dirt bike in there? Sorry folks. Hunting season is over for me now and I need some cheap entertainment on a Saturday night.


The road is open to motorized vehicles. It's a public area.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> Since when did it become his hunting area? the place is open to motorized vehicles.


It's a figure of speech. If he is hunting there it is his hunting area, likewise if you are hunting there it is your hunting area and if I am hunting there it is my hunting are.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> A quarter says 11 pages before Dunkem locks this thread.
> 
> .


I'm guessing 9 pages. Dunkem has been a little grumpy lately.

Oh hey, Dunkem's right! I did get top-o-the-page!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Goob, are you handing out the head cheese ?
That would be a shame. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

longbow said:


> I'm guessing 9 pages. Dunkem has been a little grumpy lately.


Hey I resemble that remark:grin::!: Nice top o the page.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> Since when did it become his hunting area? the place is open to motorized vehicles.


...............................


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ha ha you guys are being ruthless with this poor girl. Do you not realize this is Shaun Freakin' Larsen's girlfriend you are talking to?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Ha ha you guys are being ruthless with this poor girl. Do you not realize this is Shaun Freakin' Larsen's girlfriend you are talking to?


More like Shaun Freakin' Larsen


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> Goob, are you handing out the head cheese ?
> That would be a shame. :mrgreen:



Naw, I live in the slums, the ghetto, down in the Boondocks, the po' side of town, the other side of the tracks, under the bridge, next to the crack house, the ******* hood, north of the river, in the projects, in low-income housing, in no-income housing, Smith & Wesson Heights, and on the street with no name so if I give the little gangstas head cheese they'll probably key my truck....again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

jb1 said:


> More like Shaun Freakin' Larsen


What was your first clue?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Smith and Wesson Heights? Ha ha good stuff. I like that.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Naw, I live in the slums, the ghetto, down in the Boondocks, the po' side of town, the other side of the tracks, under the bridge, next to the crack house, the ******* hood, north of the river, in the projects, in low-income housing, in no-income housing, Smith & Wesson Heights, and on the street with no name so if I give the little gangstas head cheese they'll probably key my truck....again.


When I was growing up they found a guy that lived 3 doors down from us dead and drowned in the bayou. Seems that the poor drug dealing fool had stole several car rims and some heavy chain then he tried to play houdini and chained himself all up real tight with his hand behind his back and his feet chained too, then he attached the car rims to those chains and jumped off a bridge into a bayou. I guess his attempt at playing houdini didn't quite turn out like he expected. That did seem to clear up the drug problem in our neighborhood and as far as I know the sheriff still thinks it was suicide.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Critter said:


> What was your first clue?


The whining and crying


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> ...............................


Really? So only the high and mighty Goob can make fun of people here. Classy.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Shaunlarsen'sgirlfriend said:


> Since when did it become his hunting area?.


BINGO! Now go look in the mirror. Figuratively speaking, of course.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Shaun's girl,
I don't understand this at all. You guys should try and confront the guy yourself if it bothers you so bad.
It looks like you guys are just trying to justify getting upset over what the guy it. 
You say if people knew all the details, they would understand.
Why didn't you state "all the details" in your first post?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Shaun's girl,
> I don't understand this at all. You guys should try and confront the guy yourself if it bothers you so bad.
> It looks like you guys are just trying to justify getting upset over what the guy it.
> You say if people knew all the details, they would understand.
> Why didn't you state "all the details" in your first post?


Shaun has a hard time expressing his feelings..


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

What percentage of the posts by shaunlarsen's girlfriend are actually made by that girlfriend instead of the man, the myth, the legend himself?


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> What percentage of the posts by shaunlarsen's girlfriend are actually made by that girlfriend instead of the man, the myth, the legend himself?


I'd say none


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

This is like Manti Te'o all over...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> This is like Manti Te'o all over...


Ahahahaha^^^^^


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

This thread reminds me of 1-I's road hunting road rage post last year. I'm lost in the details, can you draw me a picture like you did last time McFly? Really helps me get the big picture.

Maybe karma for shooting Ridges sheep?------SS.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have that picture saved off on my computer at work... its a classic!


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Uh oh... everyones in trouble now!

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/51049-shaunlarson-smom.html

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Uh oh... everyones in trouble now!
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/51049-shaunlarson-smom.html
> 
> -DallanC


Take me to a thread by big wayner?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> This thread reminds me of 1-I's road hunting road rage post last year. I'm lost in the details, can you draw me a picture like you did last time McFly? Really helps me get the big picture.
> 
> Maybe karma for shooting Ridges sheep?------SS.


Sorry pal. You'll have to use your imagination. Assuming goob doesn't delete this again.

Is it too early to start a wedding registry for these two lovebirds?


----------

